# Uber in Darwin yet?



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,
Not sure where to post this question. Can I get an Uber in Darwin now?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Not yet but 'coming soon'.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, I was just wondering. I opened the app and that's what I saw too. I moved up Darwin few weeks ago.


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

Doesn't Darwin have a different ride sharing app?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Hussyboy81 said:


> Doesn't Darwin have a different ride sharing app?


Yes, Hi Oscar (originally from Western Australia) operates there.

See https://www.google.com.au/amp/amp.abc.net.au/article/9382054.










(https://www.hi-oscar.com.au/)


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

and now UBER as well. Launched in Darwin today.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Darwin should be a great place to be an Uber partner what with their extreme weather


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm in Darwin right now. Just received an email from Uber saying it's arrived in Darwin. I used to drive Uber in Adelaide but now doing FIFO here in Darwin. Will be using Uber a lot now.


----------

